# 1971 Paramount P-15 on eBay (mine)



## ccdc.1 (Mar 3, 2018)

1971 Schwinn Paramount P-15. 59.5cm c-c. w/ Triple Cranks, Campagnolo Group, Unicanitor Saddle 24"

This particular Paramount is a nice example, the 2nd frame built in 1971 (#A7102) with chromed Prugnat lugs, original white paint with black lug lining (I've heard 1971 was the last year for factory lug lining), and a rarely-optioned Unicanitor padded saddle. It has been a rider its whole life so it has a fair number of nicks and chips, most of which have been touched up over its lifespan. Still, she looks nice, but will never be a show queen.

It has been gone through completely, with new cables and spokes, all bearings re-greased, etc. Decals are NOS replacements.

Lots of info in the listing: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=391993063567, and lots more pictures on my Flickr page: https://www.flickr.com/photos/51061132@N08/albums/72157664310116887

(apologies if this is the wrong place to post this...feel free to move it)


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice bike, GLWTS! 



ccdc.1 said:


> ...I've heard 1971 was the last year for factory lug lining...




Some early '72 models had it as well. According to the 1972 Dealer News Flash bulletin #5 Paramount lug lining was discontinued effective with Feb. 22nd 1972 production.


----------



## ccdc.1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sincere thanks for the reply...good info, better than "I've heard...."


----------

